

Minus, a new competitor to Dropbox - koopajah
http://minus.com/

======
Egregore
I have not signed up, but from examining your site it seems that you don't
have payed accounts, as a user I'll be afraid to trust you my files for a long
time, even for free accounts, because it will seem that you're not sustainable
and will go bust some time in the future and I will lose my files.

~~~
lloeki
From the help page (emphasis mine):

> Why is Minus absolutely free? > > Our goal is to create a world-class
> product and experience for our users _and the business model will follow_.
> We can see many ways Minus can monetize itself.

Wow. Wishful thinking?

~~~
mindotus
There are many proven business models that work for this space and Minus is
also currently well funded. We are here to stay and your files are safe, no
worries :)

------
skrebbel
Weird title - nothing about this company seems French

~~~
lloeki
Nothing indeed: <http://minus.com/pages/about>

~~~
smoyer
And from the blog: "We’ve been at our NYC office for only a month and ..."

~~~
koopajah
Yeah sorry seems that I completely mixed two news at the same time. This one
about a dropbox "clone" and a one about a new cloud solution by a French
company.

------
koopajah
Sorry, as I said in another comment I mixed two news at the same time. I
edited the title to reflect the proper pitch about Minus. My bad!

------
wccrawford
"Concurrent"? Did you mean competitor, or counterpart, or clone?

------
joelhaasnoot
concurrent = competitor

~~~
DrJokepu
Useless trivia: the French word for a competitor is "concourant", hence the
mistranslation.

~~~
lloeki
Useless trivia, round 2: _concourant_ (fr) is _concurrent_ (en) as in
_concurrency_ (en), _concurrent_ (fr) from _concourir_ (fr) is indeed
_competitor_ (en)

